# WTB S&W 686 Grips



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have big hands and love the rubber grips. Just seeing if anyone has a set they are willing to sale at a reasonble price. I found some to order but wanted to check here first.

Hogue Monogrip, pachmayr, etc.

This is the look

Thanks


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Got those on mine, they feel great in my bear paws. But how could I not have Hogue grips?

Rick


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

That IS a pefect match.
I have one identical.


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Grips*

Last week saw used for $16-19 .at Als in pace ,carusel on left when u enter 4-5 pairs for large frame smiths and a colt


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Got mine at Styx River Shooting Range


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a set of Pacmyer(sp?) decelerator grips on both of my 686's and love them. It is hard to beat the look of the original wood target grips though. I have a 4" 586 that I just don't have the heart to take the wood grips off of. Wood grips on a blued wheel gun is where it's at!


----------

